# Marvel vs DC.... Who you got?!



## CNida (Oct 29, 2013)

Its Survivor Series.... Comic book style!

Would like to hear what everyone thinks. Time to reveal our inner nerds! Would like to hear who you think would win, and why. I'd also like to avoid referencing that comic book series where some of these fights actually happened.

Batman vs. Captain America

Quicksilver vs. The Flash

The Hulk vs. Doomsday

Hawkeye vs. Green Arrow

Superman vs. Sentry

Galactus vs. Darkseid

Punisher vs. Red Hood




____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## CNida (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's my take:

Batman vs. Captain America
    Captain takes this one I think. Would be a very close fight. Batman has the technical prowess where as Captain would have physical advantage in my opinion. Batman is trained to a physical peak, whereas Captain's physical ability was increased unnaturally to a slightly above-human level. I think Batman's gadgets and devices would be neutralized by Captain' tactics and his shield.

Quicksilver vs. The Flash
     I take the Flash here. I think he does everything Quicksilver does, only a bit better.

The Hulk vs. Doomsday
     I am leaning with the Hulk on this one. Another close and good scrap. I think Doomsday mops the floor with him early on until the Hulk gets even angrier until Doomsday just can't handle the rage. I suspect a lot of people will disagree with me here.

Hawkeye vs. Green Arrow
    This one was a difficult call for me to make. Hawkeye gets the nod when it comes to marksmanship, in my opinion. And maybe a slight nod when it comes to hand-to-hand. I take Hawkeye.

Superman vs. Sentry
    My favorite. Another one I am sure many will disagree with. I pick Sentry, simply because he is so unpredictable. He doesn't have Superman's weakness to kryptonite. He might not be quite as strong as Superman but given that he has that ability to just rematerialize out of nowhere even after being killed... I take Sentry with the slight nod.

Galactus vs. Darkseid
     Galactus takes this one. I know little of Darkseid, but from what I can tell, Galactus just seems like he would mop the floor with him.

Punisher vs. Red Hood
     I like Punisher for this one. Though it would probably be the closest of them all. I think Punisher's grit would have him endure Red Hood and outlast him.


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 29, 2013)

Nerd hat on!

The answers to these discussions always really depend on which version of each character, as they've all been interpreted at different power levels by different writers.  (Really the answer depends on whose name is on the cover of the comic book.  )

For the sake of argument, let's assume that each character is at the most commonly written level of power and that the battle would follow the logical results of that power rather than (as is usually the case) the story the writer wants to tell.

We will ignore the results of previously published DC/Marvel crossovers since those were based on such considerations as reader voting and editorial negotiations rather than examination of the evidence.

Batman vs Captain America:  Their fighting skills are pretty comparable.  In a spontaneous throwdown, Cap has the advantage due to the effects of the physical enhancements from the supersoldier serum.  If Batman has the chance to prepare, he wins.  Given enough time to prepare, Batman almost always wins.

Quicksilver vs Flash: Quicksilver can run at the speed of sound.  Flash can get up to _light _speed.  This isn't even a contest.

Hulk vs Doomsday:  Their strength is comparable, but Doomsday has super-speed, flight, and the ability to spontaneously develop new powers to counter an opponent.  Super-speed is the real killer here.  There's no reason that the Hulk should even be able to land a blow, given that Doomsday can move hundreds (thousands?) times faster than he can.  (In general, most comics writers don't seem to understand how overwhelming a power super-speed at that level would be.)

Hawkeye vs Green Arrow:  There's nothing here to really distinguish the characters besides personalities and color schemes.  Coin toss.

Superman vs Sentry: Superman's powers are primarily physical.  The Sentry has the ability to rewrite reality without even meaning to.  In fact, there is a very good argument to be made that the Sentry is really just another manifestation of Franklin Richards' subconscious.  The results of a fight really depend on the Sentry's (Framklin's?) mental state.  If the Sentry is sufficiently enraged, Supes could end up torn in half or erased from history.  Superman's best chance is to talk the Sentry down - his calmness, good will and sincerity might work better than punches.

Galactus vs Darkseid:  I'm not sure if the full extent of their powers has ever really been established for either character.  Offhand I'm going to vote for Galactus, who doesn't seem really vulnerable to any degree of physical force.  

Punisher vs Red Hood:  I'm not really that up on the Red Hood.  Basically just a resurrected, grown up Jason Todd with guns and a bad attitude, right?  I never really liked the Punisher anyway.  Can we say that they both shoot each other and die?


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 30, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Nerd hat on!
> 
> The answers to these discussions always really depend on which version of each character, as they've all been interpreted at different power levels by different writers. (Really the answer depends on whose name is on the cover of the comic book.  )
> 
> ...




To save time writing out my own opinions I pretty much agree with this with the exception of Hawkeye vs Green Arrow.  Although I like Green Arrow as Hawkeye was trained hand to hand (IIRC) by Captain America I think that puts he slightly ahead of Green Arrow and would probably push a fight in his favour.  Plus he is pretty handy with swords as well due to his time spent as Ronin (although not sure if he returned as Hawkeye after this (only just reading the new Hawkeye stuff now)) which I don't believe is in Arrow's repertoire.

Also with Punisher vs Red Hood, my money is on Punisher as I think he has less to loss and therefore will risk more than Red Hood, giving him the win.

The rest, yep pretty much agree with Tony


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't address most of these; they were never comics I was interested in.  Though, as noted, there's always the variation across writers and books in a character to worry about, so I'll also stay with the most consistent presentations I'm aware of.   The only one I feel I know either well enough to discuss is Batman vs. Captain America...

Pure physical one on one?  Cap'll eventually pound Batman down.  Bats is, at the core, a mere mortal.  Cap has been enhanced.  He's everything Batman has made himself into -- plus.  But...

Batman wouldn't go into it as a pure physical match.  He'd fight dirty, and he'd be prepared to do it.  Cap doesn't fight nearly as dirty.  And Batman would fight Cap's mind, not just his body.  As indomitable as Captain America is -- Batman is every bit as driven.  The battle really is the White Knight vs the Dark Knight -- and Batman would win out in the end.  It'd be a hell of of a fight -- but he'd win out.  (If he didn't just drop a safe of Cap as he showed up...)


----------



## CNida (Nov 3, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Nerd hat on!
> 
> The answers to these discussions always really depend on which version of each character, as they've all been interpreted at different power levels by different writers.  (Really the answer depends on whose name is on the cover of the comic book.  )
> 
> ...



I like it. Two things though that I would like clarified. 

Hulk vs. Doomsday
     The super speed thing is understandable. Flight, however, is debatable. From what i am reading, Doomsday is not capable of flight on his own. He just jumps really hard, similar to the Hulk. So I can see Doomsday taking this one if the super speed is a factor. I didn't anticipate speed being a weapon in his arsenal. I recant my original call. Doomsday takes this one.

Superman vs Sentry
    Sentry is probably my favorite Marvel character bar none. I call him the "grown-up's Superman". That said I don't know much about him aside from comic book snippets and Marvel's page. A lot of Marvel fans don't like the character and think he is poorly written. They think he was only introduced as a plot device to stop Hulk during World War Hulk. I can see that argument, but all the same I think he is an intriguing character to be sure. 

I thought Sentry's "Clark Kent" name was Robert Reynolds?


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 3, 2013)

CNida said:


> Sentry is probably my favorite Marvel character bar none. I call him the "grown-up's Superman". That said I don't know much about him aside from comic book snippets and Marvel's page. A lot of Marvel fans don't like the character and think he is poorly written. They think he was only introduced as a plot device to stop Hulk during World War Hulk. I can see that argument, but all the same I think he is an intriguing character to be sure.
> 
> I thought Sentry's "Clark Kent" name was Robert Reynolds?



It is.  The thing is, the Sentry just appeared on the scene one day and we were told that he had been around since the start of the modern Marvel Universe, that he had been a major hero, friends with the Fantastic Four and others, despite the fact that we the readers had never seen him before.  Supposedly he had hypnotized the human race into forgetting his existence (including apparently, the readers of Marvel comics.)

His abilities are seemingly limitless, and not under his conscious control.  His greatest enemy (the Void) is a creation of his own subconscious.

All this and more points to another Marvel character who has repeatedly demonstrated the ability to rewrite reality without meaning to: Franklin Richards. (The linked page contains a lengthy history of Franklin Richard.  Scroll down to find the evidence relating to the Sentry.)


----------

